# Series 2 codes for DTV converter box



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a way (or know about) controlling ANY of the new DTV converter boxes with an IR blaster?
I hope that TiVo will add a codebase before Feb '09 because I want to pull the plug on Comcast, but analog reception is very poor at my location! On the other hand, I get great digital reception!
Any ideas please?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Some codes, such as LG (LG, Zenith, Insigina) and RCA, control the number part of the channel change. They need more than an IR database update with IR codes, they need proper setup and guide support for OTA with box, and are working on the possibility of supporting them.


----------

